# Spain's Prettiest City *San Sebastian*



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Spanish prettiest city? 
:?
It depends, it depends...


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

double post


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

schmidt said:


> I'd rather live in the North. Cold, green and not too much sun is ideal for me.
> 
> But how about the water, can people actually go in during the summer or is it way too cold?


San Sebastian-Fuenterrabia (8m) average temp. of hottest month: 21,0ºc


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd say the title of the thread is a bit far fetched... but San Sebastian is beautiful indeed!


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

Great phototour Lee. Much appreciated.
My dad grew up in Barcelona and I remember him always saying that San Sebastian was his favorite town (and that he did not care for Bilbao).
Very nice natural setting.


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

My dad used to work in San Sebastian for half a year and loved it so much.
It looks also absolutely wonderful on google earth beause of that unbelievable city beach!


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Kika said:


> Why surprisingly?


Because the beach is urban, and that general region of Spain has alot of industry.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

bump


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I've seen plenty of Bilbao, Palma de Mallorca and Benidorm pics and I think they are more beautiful than San Sebastian, but SS itself is a nice city ! The food seems delicious, actually I heard a lot about Tapas but only now I know how it is like


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2003)

Skyprince said:


> I've seen plenty of Bilbao, Palma de Mallorca and Benidorm pics and I think they are more beautiful than San Sebastian, but SS itself is a nice city ! The food seems delicious, actually I heard a lot about Tapas but only now I know how it is like


Can have nice Tapas here 
http://www.starhillgallery.com/feast-tenant.asp?tID=8


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Santander is the prettiest spanish city :lol::lol: 

Great pics, and thanks for sharing them


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Every one has their own taste . But for me Salamanca is Spains prettiest city .


----------



## runi (Jun 29, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> I've seen plenty of Bilbao, Palma de Mallorca and Benidorm pics and I think they are more beautiful than San Sebastian, but SS itself is a nice city ! The food seems delicious, actually I heard a lot about Tapas but only now I know how it is like


Hehe I don't know what kind of pics you've seen, but I'm afraid you've got a weird taste if you think even Benidorm is more beautiful!!! hno: :lol: And honestly Bilbao has improved a lot in the last years but for me it plays in another league 

Of course it's a matter of taste but I also think San Sebastian is the most beautiful Spanish city, I have no doubts! It has an elegant style that I love and the natural setting is simply impressive! :cheers:


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Benidorm more beautiful than San Sebastian? I think I understand now many of the weird comments Skyprince got us used to...


----------



## Jinkies! (Nov 20, 2007)

Lee said:


> Tapas!


Technically those are _pintxos_, not tapas. 

Can't really agree with San Sebastian being Spain's prettiest city, but that's always going to be an extremely personal call in any case because of the country's regional variety. For me, I'd have to go with Sevilla in spite of the relative commerciality, as it's just bewitching. Highly honourable mention for Salamanca.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Very nice. Love it. Thanks!


----------



## zigzag (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, I like seeing never before seen places!


----------



## ckm (Apr 7, 2006)

Kika said:


> Bilbao's airport offers good international connections I believe and it is pretty close to San Sebastian or Donostia in Basque.


Actually the closest international airport to Donostia is Biarritz in Southern France (Donostia is just 15 miles from the French border). There are Easyjet, Ryanair and Sterling (at least) flying there.


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

In my opinion BIO, Bilbao airport, doesn't really have good international connections for Spanish standards and a metro area its size.

Donostia it's a nice town. I loved it when I was there :yes: The comparison with Benidorm is rather crazy :lol:


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

really it's a pretty city, very elegance, and awesome setting but i couldn't say that San Sebastián (Donosti) is the prettiest city of Spain, it depends on your personal taste, for me Burgos is favorite city.

Benidorm a beautiful city??:?:nuts:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Hmm.. isn't Benidorm always full of skyscrapers ? Okay I think the taste between average Europeans n Asians are different... I prefer high-rise skylines though.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Benidorm 'skyscrapers' are not the highest quality.










It looks quite impressive from a distance but it's not what I would call 'pretty'


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ Thanks Jonesy, yeah when looked closer many of 'em seem rather tired ; but still it has a good skyline with tonnes of British n dutch visitors.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, it's one of those places that looks most impressive on a postcard I think :laugh:

It must be doing something right to get all those visitors.


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

A nice city on a supreme location, one of Europe's finest cities :yes:


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

prettiest city in Spain??! that's very subjetive...


----------



## HAMSI (Dec 1, 2007)

Real Sociedad is the football club of San Sebastian or???

Nihat Kahveci had played there .But he playing now in Villareal.Real Sociedad almost won the primera division a few years ago.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Prettiest.... :nuts: Do you know *all* the spanish cities....? :? I don't know....

Is the prettiest city in Spain *for you*.... 

PD: Very beautifuls pics.... :lol: 


Jonesy55 said:


> Benidorm 'skyscrapers' are not the highest quality.
> 
> It looks quite impressive from a distance but it's not what I would call 'pretty'


Benidorm is very ugly for me but in this picture seems more ugly....!


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Hmm.. isn't Benidorm always full of skyscrapers ? Okay I think the taste between average Europeans n Asians are different... I prefer high-rise skylines though.


So all you want to see in a city are high-rises, even if they're cheap and tacky? 
Comparing Benidorm with San Sebastián is just crazy...


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

^Anton^ said:


> Comparing Benidorm with San Sebastián is just crazy...


Yes, are totally differents.... (I prefere San Sebastian of course....  )

Benidorm is a strange town-city.... aren't many cities equal....


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

gorgeous. love it.


----------



## Xabi (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice photo tour Lee.

San Sebastian, Bilbao o Benidorm are cities with different historiy, urbanism... You cannot comparate them.


----------



## BPT (Nov 14, 2004)

Bitxofo said:


> Spanish prettiest city?
> :?


Bilbao, of course 

@AdemA: hno:


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

There are a lot of beautiful cities in the north of Spain, the green unknown Spain for tourits: San Sebastian, Oviedo, Salamanca or Santiago de Compostela ...


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Great, great, amazing city. So clean, big beach, and great architecture.


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

I think is definitely one of the prettiest cities. Seville and Madrid would have to be up there, but then again almost all Spanish cities are beautiful, except this place called Ciudad Real.


----------

